
Crystal – The Programming Language - iheredia
https://github.com/crystal-lang/crystal
======
binki89
I'm so excited about the prospect of Crystal language approaching 1.0
stability even if this is a fair way away. It just seems like a language with
a lot of potential. If they added multi-threading and Windows support
tomorrow, I think I'd be using it for all of my new projects. These things
take time though...

